# Kirby vs HST, YYH, AND Kateyo Hitman Reborn



## Brightsteel (Mar 9, 2014)

Who wins?

Location: Namek

Mindset: Bloodlusted

Intel: Kirby knows of Yoki, Chakra, Nature Chakra, and those flame things from KHR. They know Kirby has a crapload of abilities. 

Kirby has access to every ability he has had in the game, and can switch between them. He also has access to every weapon he has used. Though he can't use them in conjunction with an ability. 

Warp Star Restricted

Scenario 1: One on One, starting from weakest. 

Scenario 2: All at once.

Planet Cracking Feat is considered legit.

Can he do it?


----------



## November (Mar 9, 2014)

> Kirby has access to every ability he has had in the game, and can switch between them. He also has access to every weapon he has used. Though he can't use them in conjunction with an ability.


Well shit                 .


----------



## AngryHeretic (Mar 9, 2014)

Kirby should stomp in both scenarios based on the foes he's dealt with.


----------



## Brightsteel (Mar 9, 2014)

Not sure how it's a stomp.....


----------



## Regicide (Mar 9, 2014)

Brightsteel said:


> Planet Cracking Feat is considered legit.



So yeah, this actually would be a stomp in Kirby's favor in both scenarios. He has the speed to ensure that he doesn't get hit by any hax and outclasses everyone here in destructive capacity and durability.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 9, 2014)

Kirby's got them outclassed in every way, this is a stomp


----------



## Solrac (Mar 9, 2014)

Kirby bbq-rapes everyone in both scenarios.


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 9, 2014)

LS - FTL speed, Planetary destructive capacity. Anyone on the other side has that, no? then yea it is a stomp...


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 9, 2014)

shade0180 said:


> LS - FTL speed, Planetary destructive capacity. Anyone on the other side has that, no? then yea it is a stomp...



Pink Puffball got game.


----------



## megaman12321 (Mar 9, 2014)

Maybe if you equalized speed it might be more fair, but Kirby hits pretty freaking hard for the little pink ball he is. Stomp


----------



## Regicide (Mar 9, 2014)

Still rather skeptical of anything being FTL in Kirby until more feats get looked at.

Not that it's needed, since he's still at least relativistic regardless.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 9, 2014)

He shallows the 10 tails and cast BB everywhere... or hell give him the star rod and have hit beat down on everyone


----------



## miketastic5 (Mar 9, 2014)

Hehe...omndirectional Crash ability, Cook ability to fry them, Mike ability to destroy their ears, or simply punching them in the face? So many options...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 9, 2014)

Regicide said:


> Still rather skeptical of anything being FTL in Kirby until more feats get looked at.
> 
> Not that it's needed, since he's still at least relativistic regardless.



On a warp star he reacts just fine.
Really shouldn't be questionable that the warp star is FTL.


----------



## Regicide (Mar 9, 2014)

What feats of FTL travel does the Warp Star have?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 9, 2014)

Regicide said:


> What feats of FTL travel does the Warp Star have?



Interstellar travel.
 That really should be all that's needed.


----------



## Regicide (Mar 9, 2014)

When, exactly?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 9, 2014)

Regicide said:


> When, exactly?



On the map in Milky way wishes.

You can eyeball it and tell it's FTL when he moves from planet to planet.

Also
[YOUTUBE]DwDt8Y2rwhI[/YOUTUBE]
He's a star warrior, he basically needs that sort of transportation.
[YOUTUBE]OIrQXElvIeE[/YOUTUBE]
3:52
[YOUTUBE]3jDZ5RMHv3o[/YOUTUBE]
1:44
the small dot known as kirby flies out and  then moves to a planet seconds later

Course there are probably more, but Milky Way Wishes is pretty much the best confirmation


----------



## Regicide (Mar 9, 2014)

What makes you think the distance on the map in Milky Way Wishes is to scale?

And well, Kirby moving around on the map isn't FTL even if it were. It's merely relativistic.


----------



## Regicide (Mar 9, 2014)

On the other hand, a rough look at the bad ending of Kirby 64 seems to have the Dark Matter covering Ripple Star moving at two to four times the speed of light when it travels off into space.

Since Zero Two is definitely as fast as the Dark Matter it controls, and Kirby and Ribbon were keeping up with it in the final boss fight, this would mean Kirby has FTL speed over midrange distances.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 9, 2014)

Regicide said:


> What makes you think the distance on the map in Milky Way Wishes is to scale?
> 
> And well, Kirby moving around on the map isn't FTL even if it were. It's merely relativistic.



Relativistic how? It takes seconds for him to reach something that's in a far corner with the warp star.


----------



## Regicide (Mar 9, 2014)

He would need to travel about the diameter of about twenty-three of those planets in a single second on the map to be FTL.

Pretty sure he's moving a lot slower than that on the world map.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 9, 2014)

Regicide said:


> He would need to travel about the diameter of about twenty-three of those planets in a single second on the map to be FTL.
> 
> Pretty sure he's moving a lot slower than that on the world map.



Based on what?


----------



## Regicide (Mar 9, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Based on what?


Based on gameplay where we see Kirby moving around on the map?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 9, 2014)

Regicide said:


> Based on gameplay where we see Kirby moving around on the map?



The map I see kirby moving distances that are larger than the one between our Earth and sun in seconds?


----------



## Regicide (Mar 9, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> The map I see kirby moving distances that are larger than the one between our Earth and sun in seconds?


Are we looking at the same map?

Because that shit isn't near big enough for that, unless the planets are fucking huge.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 9, 2014)

Regicide said:


> Are we looking at the same map?
> 
> Because that shit isn't near big enough for that, unless the planets are fucking huge.



Not to scale.


----------



## Regicide (Mar 9, 2014)

Distance isn't either then.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 9, 2014)

Regicide said:


> Distance isn't either then.



[YOUTUBE]xdTpBF8E5uQ[/YOUTUBE]
8:05-8:14


----------



## Regicide (Mar 9, 2014)

Both Pop Star and that galaxy are well into the background on the actual level there.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 9, 2014)

I don't get it either, but galaxy level travel is pretty much implied.


----------



## Regicide (Mar 9, 2014)

Yeah, but are we ever given anything that would concretely indicate that he ever entered that galaxy?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 9, 2014)

Whatever it is ftl no matter how you look at it I'd think


----------



## War With Words (Mar 23, 2014)

Kiryb due to planet cracking and FTL reflexes. Though Hitman has FTL reflexes supposedly (Tsuna) and Blackholes so they could do something if Kirby doesn't speed blitz. YYH too could do something. Depends on Kirby doing a blitz and suck or not.


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 23, 2014)

War With Words said:


> Kiryb due to planet cracking and FTL reflexes. Though Hitman has FTL reflexes supposedly (Tsuna) and Blackholes so they could do something if Kirby doesn't speed blitz. YYH too could do something. Depends on Kirby doing a blitz and suck or not.



Tell me more about since when mach 500 tsuna and mach 3 digit yusuke got ftl reactions and become part of either naruto,  op or bleach


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 23, 2014)

> YYH too could do something. Depends on Kirby doing a blitz and suck or not.



Seriously YYH can't do anything here, even if you put every S-class in the series they won't do shit to Kirby


----------



## Regicide (Mar 23, 2014)

Kirby still wrecks everyone here with trivial ease, there was no need to bump this.

The various incarnations of Juubi are the only things even within a few orders of magnitude of what Kirby can dish out, and any hax which could make a difference here is made irrelevant by the huge speed gap.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 23, 2014)

Regicide said:


> Kirby still wrecks everyone here with trivial ease, there was no need to bump this.
> 
> The various incarnations of Juubi are the only things even within a few orders of magnitude of what Kirby can dish out, and any hax which could make a difference here is made irrelevant by the huge speed gap.



The supped up warp star right before the marx fight is definitely an option in this match. 
Said no warp star, not that after all.


----------



## Gibbs (May 2, 2014)

Does Kirby have any mindrape feats?


----------



## Totally not a cat (May 2, 2014)

Is this what you do? You bump a month old stomp thread to ask an irrelevant question?
Look at your life, look at your choices.


----------



## Risyth (May 2, 2014)

OP, don't act as if you didn't know this was a


----------



## Galo de Lion (May 3, 2014)

Pretty sure Kirby is above even Goku


----------



## Regicide (May 3, 2014)

He isn't.

Goku is small star level or some shit, even before BoG.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 3, 2014)

what was the point of necroing a stomp thread?


----------



## VyseofArcadia (Nov 14, 2014)

Reasons Kirby doesn't stand a chance. His top speed alone isn't any faster than an average human. With the warp star, the top speed reached is barely above the fastest speed reached by a car, and his movement and reaction are still his average detectable speed while riding it and the warp star is outside help anyway. The boss levels with the warp star that have fast moving backgrounds are using the same trick as with other boss levels where the backgrounds still move even when Kirby just stands there.
his suction range is a few feet at best with slow suction power, making him unable to suck in anyone who can move faster than 20 mph. Kirby with hyper nova, which can only be attained by certain seeds that only appear in specific locations, can only suck up things up to four times his size and only triples his initially very short suction range. He can only take in the abilities of one person at a time, and only gets their most basic abilities, not all of them.
The megaton punch is something that he can only do in a minigame, he's never displayed anything close to that scale of strength in the main games, where he has to fall on large rocks while stone Kirby just to break them. And even in that minigame his top record is 201 megatons, which doesn't come anywhere close to the strength required to do that to a planet, which is 100 quadrillion megatons or 100 exatons. And if he was really doing that to the planet, it's kinda odd that the cracks would appear the same width in front of Kirby as they do when zoomed out to the whole planet, and then suddenly not be there anymore when the next round starts. 
Anything from comics and shows is non canon for Kirby because those have their own separate continuity and show things inconsistent with the original games their based on.
These have more details on the fan wank involved with yet another character who only gets this much of it because they happen to be owned and/or made by Nintendo.


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 14, 2014)

Why did you Necro this rape thread... Kirby rapes here....


----------



## VyseofArcadia (Nov 14, 2014)

If you care so much about something as trivial as the lapse of time between posts then get someone to close the thread, simple as that. And is a simple "he rapes hard" really the best argument you have for Kirby in response to any evidence refuting that nonsense?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 14, 2014)

VyseofArcadia said:


> If you care so much about something as trivial as the lapse of time between posts then get someone to close the thread, simple as that. And is a simple "he rapes hard" really the best argument you have for Kirby in response to any evidence refuting that nonsense?



Kirby is FTL and planet+. The strongest character on the other team is Kaguya (mach 4000 and planet level). There's nobody who can touch or take him down.


----------



## Regicide (Nov 14, 2014)

Oh look, another fucker fixated on the fucking Megaton Punch subgame, even though it's completely irrelevant to Kirby's stats.

Do you guys have tunnel vision or something when it comes to this shit?

It's like people bringing up the size of the moon in Majora's Mask even though it had no bearing on anything. Because it seriously doesn't fucking matter whether or not the subgame is legit, the result's lower than other shit Kirby gets scaled to anyways.

You have him destroying a giant clock larger than the moon that could tank its own impacts moving at fairly fast speeds, by throwing another fucker with similar durability at it.

Even if we want to ignore that, the puffball was at the epicenter of Nightmare's dying release of energy that pulverized a large chunk of the moon.

Don't even get me fucking started on speed when we have Meta Knight traveling distances longer than the diameter of a planet in less than a second and a mass of Dark Matter comparable in size to Ripple Star moving through space to the point where we can no longer see it in two.


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 14, 2014)

VyseofArcadia said:


> If you care so much about something as trivial as the lapse of time between posts then get someone to close the thread, simple as that. And is a simple "he rapes hard" really the best argument you have for Kirby in response to any evidence refuting that nonsense?


If you fucking bothered to research what you are trying to debate or even roam the blogs with kirby's name a fucking Kirby rape would be sufficient enough to deliver the message... We done here?


----------



## Monna (Nov 14, 2014)

It's like 2007 again with this level of Kirby downplay


----------



## Solrac (Nov 14, 2014)

Wow someone's REALLYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY salty for Kirby here.


----------



## VyseofArcadia (Nov 14, 2014)

You all clearly didn't read the links all the way through, which explains why your'e resorting to merely repeating the same bs that's already been thoroughly refuted as mere overzealous fan wank.


----------



## Monna (Nov 14, 2014)

Says the guy who isn't even attempting to refute any points himself and instead links to threads from 7 years ago and tells others that his "argument" (and I use the term lightly) can be found there. At least make an effort if you are going to troll.

Regicide already shot down everything you said yet you conveniently chose to ignore his post.


----------



## Regicide (Nov 14, 2014)

If the arguments in those threads are about as incoherent as yours? They're not worth giving the time of day.

Skimming through the posts, the level of nonsense seems to be roughly comparable.

If by chance, there's actually something of substance, quote it.

Or hey, you could actually try to refute the feats posted above. Kind of doubt it'll fly given the amount of mental hoops required to jump through in order to dismiss them, but it's still entertainment either way.


----------



## Regicide (Nov 14, 2014)

I mean, whether or not Kirby is capable of soloing the HST doesn't even factor into how deluded you sound.

Just that you'd have to be pretty damn daft to argue what you're claiming are the fucker's limits. For reference, our view of the moon in the final fight in Nightmare in Dreamland is about 5000 kilometers away.

Nightmare and the Warp Star travel that distance in roughly ten seconds.. and you're suggesting car level speeds for the fucking thing.

This doesn't even have to do with being able to measure feats, that's just pure nonsense.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 14, 2014)

Squeak squad man.


----------



## Monna (Nov 15, 2014)

Regicide said:


> I mean, whether or not Kirby is capable of soloing the HST doesn't even factor into how deluded you sound.
> 
> Just that you'd have to be pretty damn daft to argue what you're claiming are the fucker's limits. For reference, our view of the moon in the final fight in Nightmare in Dreamland is about 5000 kilometers away.
> 
> ...


I'm guessing he was trying to use the warp star's speed gauge from Air Ride to determine its limit.


----------



## Regicide (Nov 15, 2014)

That would actually be even more laughable.

Given he dismissed Megaton Punch (don't know and don't really give a darn as to whether or not it's legit myself, just making a point) on the basis of it not being part of the main games and appearing to be an outlier.

Would kind of make for a double standard were we to use Air Ride as a point of reference in that case.


----------



## Monna (Nov 15, 2014)

Regicide said:


> That would actually be even more laughable.
> 
> Given he dismissed Megaton Punch (don't know and don't really give a darn as to whether or not it's legit myself, just making a point) on the basis of it not being part of the main games and appearing to be an outlier.
> 
> Would kind of make for a double standard were we to use Air Ride as a point of reference in that case.


Also Meta Knight is playable in Air Ride and races using only his wings. I guess that means that Meta Knight can only fly at 40 mph or whatever the speedometer peaks at for him.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 15, 2014)

this video happens: 

[YOUTUBE]BGkUBmBm8OY[/YOUTUBE]



The Phoenix King said:


> Does Kirby have any mindrape feats?



He devours entities whole and HUNGERS FOR MORE.


----------



## VyseofArcadia (Nov 15, 2014)

Here's some more reasons why the ftl claim is pure fan wank


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 15, 2014)

>2011
l           e               l                      .


----------



## Iwandesu (Nov 15, 2014)

VyseofArcadia said:


> Here's some more reasons why the ftl claim is pure fan wank


Lurking anything before 2012-2013 will be damn pointless.
by 2011 this section barely had anything to do with calcs and quantifiable feats evaluation.


----------



## Regicide (Nov 15, 2014)

VyseofArcadia said:


> Here's some more reasons why the ftl claim is pure fan wank


So.. is your reading comprehension just shit or are you just plain ignoring responses entirely?

Because while Eldritch Sukima's arguments are actually valid.. it's not relevant here. If you actually bothered to check the thread you linked? The discussion says absolutely jack fucking shit about the Dark Matter feat.

Which is where the current FTL speed comes from.

But hey, feel free to keep regurgitating shit even if you don't fully understand what you're even linking to instead of making your own argument.


----------



## VyseofArcadia (Nov 15, 2014)

I seriously can?t believe there?s people that actually think that Kirby characters crossing close by planets at steady detectable speed in less than a minute is the same thing as light speed travel to planets billions of miles away from each other. They also think that a black suction portal that can be outrun by a 5 mph sprint and that immediately sends you back to the same place is the same thing as a black hole that sucks in even light, and that that?s good enough to make the claim that Kirby is uber fast, or that a minigame means anything in judging a characters feats. The funniest thing about it is they wonder why other people don?t blindly subscribe to their faith in the Kirbyverse. The real kicker is that they hardly ever put anymore thought into their bs claims besides trying to further reinforce their original premise instead of actually trying to debate against the logic of the evidence against their militant nonsense.


----------



## Regicide (Nov 15, 2014)

Funny, still can't exactly tell whether you're actually reading these posts, or if you're just going "la la la not listening" and ignoring them.

You're kind of just babbling incoherently about nothing at this point.

Want to complain about wanking? Feel free, but at least keep it relevant to the thread at hand. Given no one here really gives a fuck about what you've heard on other sites and perceived as being bullshit.


VyseofArcadia said:


> I seriously can’t believe there’s people that actually think that Kirby characters crossing close by planets at steady detectable speed in less than a minute is the same thing as light speed travel to planets billions of miles away from each other.


Incoherent babbling.


VyseofArcadia said:


> They also think that a black suction portal that can be outrun by a 5 mph sprint and that immediately sends you back to the same place is the same thing as a black hole that sucks in even light, and that that’s good enough to make the claim that Kirby is uber fast


More babbling.


VyseofArcadia said:


> or that a minigame means anything in judging a characters feats


Guess what's not relevant here?

If you're done ranting?

Do try to keep up with the claims and feats actually being posted here instead of going on tangents.


----------



## Regicide (Nov 15, 2014)

Also hilarious about how you're going on about refusal to debate against counterarguments.. when you haven't actually addressed any posts in this thread yourself.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 16, 2014)

Got bored, lurked, and saw this thread. Then i saw some idiot trying to use my old posts as an argument.

A few things. 1.) That thread was from when I discovered how powerful Kirby is. 2.) I over estimated the feats that he accomplished.

So... yeah. Anyway, i'm going back to my personal hell now. Bye.


----------



## VyseofArcadia (Nov 20, 2014)

Anything In the cartoon, comic or Smash Bros games is a moot point because all of that has their own individual continuity inconsistent with the original games making them non canon. 
At the end of Kirby's Adventure we don?t even see what destroys that portion of the moon or even know how big it is, just Kirby flying away from it after it happens. And Nightmare only teleported short distances in the fight before that, that's not a speed feat.
It?s obvious that Nova is not planet size, because from just a few feet away from Kirby and Marx he?s clearly only about 4 times their size. Nova only appears that big relative to the worlds when seen on the map, which if were taking that scaling seriously, have now confirmed that Kirby and the warp star are also planet size, being that their both just half his size on the map. The dimension scaling in Kirby fluctuates A LOT, which is why no one besides the Kirby wankers takes those kind of arguments seriously.
Nothing Marx Soul did was even half way close to mountain busting scale, and Kirby even less so, showing that Marx?s durability is nothing special, same thing with the Galacta Knight. A black suction portal that can be outrun by a 5 mph sprint and that immediately sends you back to the same place is not the same thing as a black hole, that's powerful enough to suck in even light. And in one of the cutscenes Marx flies into nova at about 10 mph in just a few seconds, still looking only about 4 times Marx?s size, which is especially evident by the size of the gears in relation to Marx after Nova gets blown up. There's never any scene indicating that Kirby threw Marx into Nova, only that his wings became dysfunctional from the boss fight.
It takes at least 100 exatons (100 quadrillion megatons) to break a planet, whereas Kirby is only going up to 201 megatons. He?s really not even going that high or else he would be making 112 mile wide craters instead of long cracks, which interestingly enough, are just as wide in front of the combatants as they are when it zooms out to the entire planet; again with the inconsistent dimension scaling. And that's only in a MINIGAME, he's never shown strength like that during any of his canon adventures, where he has to fall as stone Kirby just to break large rocks. And if he really was doing that much damage, it?s kinda odd that the cracks always completely disappear by the next round. Planetary strength wank debunked.
His top speed alone isn't any faster than an average human. With the warp star, the boss levels that have fast moving backgrounds are using the same trick as with other boss levels where the backgrounds still move even when Kirby just stands there. His attack and reaction time and overall movement are still his AVERAGE detectable speed when he?s riding the warp star, which has been shot down by missiles and still moves at a pace we can easily detect with the naked eye when going to other celestial bodies and other types of worlds that are clearly just a few miles away from each other, same with Meta Knight, which is itself enough to debunk any claims of moving light speed or above. Not the same thing as going light speed to a world millions of miles away; a speed we can't even detect, thus refuting that ftl wank. Unless someone want's to argue that us being able to perceive Kirby on the warp star at a pace as steady as what we can detect with the naked eye, with no indication of the scene being in slow motion for the sake of cinematic timing, is evidence that we in the real world have light speed perception and reaction too. The warp star is outside help anyway.
His suction range is a few feet at best with slow suction power, making him unable to suck in anyone who's fast enough to make it seem like their teleporting. Kirby can't suck in anyone as strong as the mid bosses he's faced, none of which have demonstrated power even close to a neighborhood wide scale, until their completely depowered. Nor has he ever in any form deflected or blocked anything up to that scale. Kirby with hyper nova, which can only be attained by miracle fruit which only appears in specific locations, can only suck up things up to four times his size and only triples his initially very short suction range. He can only take in the abilities of one person at a time, and only gets their most basic abilities, not all of them and has to suck up the person to get any abilities. He can't suck up attacks unless in hyper nova, which is outside help needing the miracle fruit. At the end of Triple Deluxe the blast of air Kirby fires is barely wider than himself, and the vines around the planet disappear as a result of Sectonia dying, not Kirby?s destructive output from the blast that didn't even touch the vines.
The only reason Kirby characters get this much wank is because they were made by a studio that happened to be acquired by the highly popular company, Nintendo (I got nothing against the company, just the massive overhype of the characters that they either just own or actually came up with themselves). When are these people going to learn that a characters power isn't determined by popularity?


----------



## Red Angel (Nov 20, 2014)

You realise nobody's going to read that right?

And negged


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 20, 2014)

>Wall of text

> No one has time for that


----------



## Regicide (Nov 20, 2014)

VyseofArcadia said:


> At the end of Kirby's Adventure we don?t even see what destroys that portion of the moon or even know how big it is, just Kirby flying away from it after it happens.


I see it's not just your reading comprehension that's shit.

Hint, barring the moon randomly blowing up for no reason? There's only two things it could have been. It's either Nightmare's death throes or Kirby himself.

Doesn't matter which. Also, it's a fucking moon for a planet comparable to Earth's size, why assume it's any different from ours?

Especially when we can fucking see the moon relative to the planet in Milky Way Wishes, even if it's in the foreground.


VyseofArcadia said:


> And Nightmare only teleported short distances in the fight before that, that's not a speed feat.


More shit reading comprehension, seeing as how that wasn't a claim being made in this thread.

Though either way, you still got Nightmare and Kirby traveling to the moon from a view a few thousand kilometers away in about ten seconds.




VyseofArcadia said:


> It?s obvious that Nova is not planet size, because from just a few feet away from Kirby and Marx he?s clearly only about 4 times their size.


Yeah, no.

Perspective.


VyseofArcadia said:


> Nova only appears that big relative to the worlds when seen on the map, which if were taking that scaling seriously, have now confirmed that Kirby and the warp star are also planet size, being that their both just half his size on the map.


You want to argue Nova's size on the map isn't to scale when he's treated as a location, his sprite is in the same style as the other parts of the map, and he's fucking held in place by Popstar's sun and moon?

Bullshit.




VyseofArcadia said:


> There's never any scene indicating that Kirby threw Marx into Nova, only that his wings became dysfunctional from the boss fight.


Again, evidently not just your reading comprehension that sucks.


VyseofArcadia said:


> Unless someone want's to argue that us being able to perceive Kirby on the warp star at a pace as steady as what we can detect with the naked eye, with no indication of the scene being in slow motion for the sake of cinematic timing, is evidence that we in the real world have light speed perception and reaction too.




Holy shit, you're retarded.

Gameplay in regards to superhuman fuckers in video games is slowed down for the sake of the audience. Otherwise, we wouldn't fucking be able to play anything due to the characters at much faster speeds than we can react to.

This applies to a hell of a lot more shit than just Kirby, by the way. Hell, it applies to shit other than video games.

We wouldn't see shit in animation or films either.

The rest of this isn't even worth responding to.


----------



## Regicide (Nov 20, 2014)

Not even really sure why I'm bothering to entertain the delusions of someone who doesn't understand the concept of paragraphs.


----------



## AgentAAA (Nov 20, 2014)

hmmm... almost seems like Goku is peak human by that standard. Since, ya know, we can see him 99% of the time.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Nov 20, 2014)

I don't see this thread going anywhere good.


----------

